# Rod Dryer



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am using a Flex Coat hand wrapper, and bought one of their 18 rpm dryer motors in the past. It is probably all I will ever need with an exception ..... I could use more than 1 dryer. I could buy 2 CRB dryers for the cost of 1 Flex Coat. Has anyone used a CRB dryer enough to comment?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

The price on the crb is a lot nicer than the flexcoat. Replacement motors are 10 for crb and 45 for flexcoat. The advantage with the flexcoat is you can spend another 60 and get a clutch to be able to stop rotation like to get just one bubble and then let it keep going. I have the 18 and I was using it to put finish on that is why I got that speed. Now I have a power wrapper I use that for fisnish and wish I had the 6 for drying.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the CRB. Its really nice for the money.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Good to hear from you 2. So long as it holds the rod and turns I should be fine.
Stopping for a bit is not a problem. Something I bought long ago is a spring loaded momentary foot switch, stepping on it stops anything plugged into it.

Is slower better for drying? Why do you wish you had 6? CRB makes 9 and 18. I have liked the 18 Flex Coat just fine.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I use a 6rpm motor and it works great. I can turn 4 at a time. I made my setup from motors I purchased online. When I get back to the house I will take a pic and post for you. The whole setup including stand was less than $25.00. 

Pods


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I also have a CRB turner and it works just fine. A clutch would be nice at times but it does have an on/off switch on the cord. It does reverse direction when you flip it on & off. So sometimes you have to toggle it a couple times to get it to spin the direction you want.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think slower is better. Too me it lets if level a little better. My wrapper has 3 speeds and the slow is 6 I think. I always put it on that if I have time to let the rod set on the wrapper. Since I do this for a hobby I usually have the time


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Donald, if you're comfortable w/ the 18rpm, I'd stay w/ it. I think what happens is we each learn how to get good results w/ whatever dryer speed we have, by adjusting viscosity or how much finish we apply at a time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Goags said:


> Donald, if you're comfortable w/ the 18rpm, I'd stay w/ it. I think what happens is we each learn how to get good results w/ whatever dryer speed we have, by adjusting viscosity or how much finish we apply at a time.


I read this earlier and followed your advice, I ordered 18 RPM.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the CRB 18 as well and it works great. However, one issue I wish I could fix with it is the motor shaft is short and has excessive play in it. When the blank is mounted it has a tendency not to roll true but, kind of hops around as it turns, doesn't seem to affect the finish though. I tried removing cup to shim it but the shafts just not long enough. I put finish on at high speed and dry @ 18. I talked with Mudhole about the switch that seems to reverse the motor and they told me to just grab the cup and it will reverse.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry for the late response. Here is the rod dryer I use and the 250 rpm drying motor setup I made.

Pods


----------

